# I.D. these fish



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here some pics of fish that was left in the land (allegedly) after the tsunami....some of them are very easy to id.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

2.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

3.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

4.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

5.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

6.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

7.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

8.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

9.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

10.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

11.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

12.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Bad thing was I saw those photos years ago. So if some site claimed this, its bs.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

it wasz send to me as "tsunami" pics!Damn emails!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will reply to it as fake!!!!

Thanks for pointing that out!

...Again a little id is good....


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> it wasz send to me as "tsunami" pics!Damn emails!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I will reply to it as fake!!!!
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out!
> ...


Yea sorry man.... I couldnt tell you what the hell any of them are. I dig'em though.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Pic #5 was posted on pf before. I thought it was in the scientific section as 'bizarre deepwater fish'

But still they are great pics of some bizarre fish


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

#3 is my buddy's ex girlfriend.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Mettle said:


> #3 is my buddy's ex girlfriend.
> [snapback]843994[/snapback]​










okay stop.

Theres a Gulper eel, a deep sea angler fish and some chimaeras (ratfish) but geez, there are really some weirdos. Number one, I've never seen before.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

11 and 3 are odd too. I wonder if there's any legit fish from this. Probably not, I. D. is still cool though, I agree!


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

ive never seen anything like most of these fish before... weird!


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

all these pics are bullshit especially #5 its been posted around 5-6 months ago..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> all these pics are bullshit especially #5 its been posted around 5-6 months ago..
> [snapback]844130[/snapback]​


I think I may just revamp this whole thread for an I.D. thread...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Bad thing was I saw those photos years ago. So if some site claimed this, its bs.
> [snapback]843891[/snapback]​


i also have seen most of these pictures, right here on the fury even


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam old pics

but i have no clue to what any of them are


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's one odd collection of freaks - very cool








I recognize some of them (Chimaera, that platypus-like thing, spider crab, devil fish, angler fish), but some I've never seen before: imagine keeping some of those in a fish tank...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Well, gotta give points for creativity on some of those guys.

Looks like they came from a lake in Chernobyl


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

#3 is the ugliest fish i ave ever seen.









i wish #4 was a bettter pic

and #12 is sweet looking.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Looks like they came from a lake in Chernobyl
> [snapback]844803[/snapback]​


haha, well said


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

8. looks like the fish from finding nemo.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think 3 may be a little decayed. There is a cool fish underneath it. I wonder where these pics really came from...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

#10 looks like the sand worm on beetljuice.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

traumatic said:


> #10 looks like the sand worm on beetljuice.
> [snapback]845723[/snapback]​


helllll yeah :laugh:


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

a couple of them look like radioactive weird ass plecos


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

#3 is called a blob fish


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I've seen all of these except for 11, they are all documented on various credible sites. 11 really gets me, looks like a Squalus type fish by appearance.
Really strange traits for one though. Appears to be a Lobe fined shark








very odd.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

#5 is a long-losed chimaera pup


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

#12 is a Gulper Eel (Eurypharynx pelecanoides)


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

#6 is a Coffinfish (Chaunax endeavouri)


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

#7 is a Stone Crab ( Neolithodes sp.)


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

#9 is a Giant Hatchetfish ( Argyropelecus gigas )


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

#11 is a Prickly Shark ( Oxynotus bruniensis )


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

#8 is a Fangtooth ( Anoplogaster cornuta )


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

#1 is a new species. Jelly-like fish Aphyonus


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

#2 is a basketwork eel (Diastobranchus capensis)
don't know what the squid is


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

#10 is a Deep-sea Lizardfish ( Bathysaurus mollis )


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

#3 is a blob fish
smaller red fish in pic is a snailfish ( Paraliparis devriesi )


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Holy Shiz ccoralli!!!! Nice I.D. streak!







Although it could all be in one post...


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

acestro said:


> Holy Shiz ccoralli!!!! Nice I.D. streak!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know, i just started looking for them and i didn't thing i would find them all so quickly, sorry bout that


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

man i just came across this thread today and i saw number 3. holy sh*t, that is a scary looking fish. it just looks so much like a deformed human. it is creepy as hell looking.

J-Rod


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> man i just came across this thread today and i saw number 3. holy sh*t, that is a scary looking fish. it just looks so much like a deformed human. it is creepy as hell looking.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1013800[/snapback]​


Can you imagine scuba diving in a wrecked ship and have that thing slowly swim into view!!!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

acestro said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > man i just came across this thread today and i saw number 3. holy sh*t, that is a scary looking fish. it just looks so much like a deformed human. it is creepy as hell looking.
> ...


haha, god that would be scary as hell. you are scuba diving in a real dark inclosed area and see this big object so you slowly swim towards it. when you finally get close enough you see the face of that fish. ahah. god that fishes face is just so creepy looking, i can't get over it. i have never seen a animal so scary looking.









J_Rod


----------

